# '14 AL PF Brandon Murphy (9/24/2013)



## Jason Svoboda

*Power Forward*
Montgomery (AL) Carver
*AAU: *Alabama Force

*Ht:* 6'7"
*Wt:* 260 lbs

*Profiles:* 247 | ESPN | Rivals | Scout


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will be visiting campus this weekend. Looks like a big dude!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Has been offered. Hearing Khristian Smith is hosting him.


----------



## Bluethunder

Good choice for a representative/host. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluestreak

#52 in the video


----------



## BankShot

Video mentions he's also being recruited by Ole Miss & MS State...the bottom line will be whether or not the boy wants to explore life OUTSIDE his "box." Anyone seen a resume w/ #'s on this kid?


----------



## Kneepad

bluestreak said:


> #52 in the video



Able big body.


----------



## pbutler218

Any word on how his visit went??


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State was out at his open gym tonight.


----------



## Bluethunder

Long way to travel to watch a kid.  Going to guess they feel pretty strongly about him, and their ability to sign him.  Hope they are right.


----------



## Southgrad07

This is our first commit for the class of 14' ! Welcome to the family big fella!


----------



## SycfromBirth

Southgrad07 said:


> This is our first commit for the class of 14' ! Welcome to the family big fella!



Wow!!  Excellent!

Welcome to the family, Brandon!!


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice!  

Very excited!  We've talked about how much we have needed a strong body in the post, and now we have one!


----------



## TreeTop

Welcome to The Family Tree!


----------



## treeman

welcome to indiana!!!  hopefully this will lead to more commitments. anyone have more info on the kid?


----------



## Bluethunder

treeman said:


> welcome to indiana!!!  hopefully this will lead to more commitments. anyone have more info on the kid?



This was a quote regarding his game from a few years back,......

"Big bodied power player with good hands.  Tough to handle on the block, good finisher."


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some pictures of Brandon


----------



## Bluethunder

Already reminds me of Miles Walker.


----------



## GuardShock

Here is a little info on him.

http://www.maxpreps.com/athlete/bra...KZ5AAmVebBJg/gendersport/basketball-stats.htm


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Welcome Brandon!!!  Looks like a good start to the class!!!


----------



## ISUCC

welcome! Glad we have our 1st recruit for '14!


----------



## BlueSycamore

News clip from WTHI

http://www.wthitv.com/web/wthitv/sports/indiana-state/isu-lands-big-man-from-alabama


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm glad we finally haev a big-man in the fold.  I was beginning to get worried about our lack of replacements for all that are graduating after next year.  Though 6'7" is a little on the short-side, at 260 pounds I'm assuming this guy that push his weight around to offset what he lacks in height.  Hopefully the kid can rebound.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Local paper coverage and video:

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com...30925&Kategori=SPORTS&Lopenr=130925016&Ref=AR


----------



## Bluethunder

BrokerZ said:


> I'm glad we finally haev a big-man in the fold.  I was beginning to get worried about our lack of replacements for all that are graduating after next year.  Though 6'7" is a little on the short-side, at 260 pounds I'm assuming this guy that push his weight around to offset what he lacks in height.  Hopefully the kid can rebound.



Kante was listed at 6'8" and he pulled down almost 9 rebounds a game his senior year.  Adam Arnold was only 6'6" and was a great rebounder.  All about hustle and effort.  

Kid averaged double digits in rebounds last year I believe, and from watching a few games posted on here, he makes a living down on the block.  I think he will be a nice addition and a solid rebounder for us.


----------



## BankShot

This kid's gonna be around 300 lbs of ROCK by the time he's a Jr...look at the frame he has! Talk about a "wide body"...looks like a SYCAMORE tree trunk! Makes Charles Barkley look small...:wacko:


----------



## bent20

bluestreak said:


> #52 in the video



I'm just curious. Did anyone actually watch this entire video? I'm ready to be impressed if you did.


----------



## BrokerZ

bent20 said:


> I'm just curious. Did anyone actually watch this entire video? I'm ready to be impressed if you did.



Definitely have more motivation to do so now!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Officially a Sycamore. Welcome aboard again, Big Brandon!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Welcome to the family, Brandon!


----------



## Bluethunder

Has not been easy to find box scores or game write ups for Brandon, but here is a short mention/description of his last game.  Thin on details, but I will keep looking.  I do know this, there team has played a heck of a schedule, they have played some really good teams from across the state of Alabama and the country.

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com...ol-basketball-roundup-Carver-s-Jackson-Mr-300


----------



## Bluethunder

Most recent game write up.....

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com...Davis-Carver-play-Dwight-Madison-championship


----------



## Bluethunder

Brandon with the offensive rebound at 14 second mark (#52)

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com...Davis-Carver-play-Dwight-Madison-championship


----------



## Bluethunder

I believe this was from last nights game.  Brandon (52) with a nice pass at the 40 second mark.

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com...etball-Jeff-Davis-at-Carver&odyssey=mod|video


----------



## Bluethunder

Article regarding one of Brandon's recent games.  On one hand, he hasn't scored a lot, but on the other hand, there are three other Div. I players on his team and from watching several highlights this season, they seem to press frequently which doesn't exactly fit his style.  Also, have seen several highlights where he has decent positioning in the lane and no one passes to him. 

http://www.usatodayhss.com/montgome...olverines-outlast-sawyer-poets--2014301280011

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/videonetwork/3238041069001/Carver-s-Brandon-Murphy


----------



## Bluethunder

Sounds like it was a he k of a game.  Brandon must have played well, second on his team with 14 points.

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2014/02/21/2966071/central-loses-heartbreaker-as.html#wgt=rcntnews


----------



## Bluethunder

Brandon's season comes to an end in the Class 6A semifinals.  Can't find a detailed box score, so not sure how well he did, but this line in the article caught my eye...."Carver had three players either signed or committed to SEC programs.  The most effective player on the team (is) headed to Indiana State."

If you watch the highlight, a nice block by Brandon at the 12 second mark, and a nice dunk at the 31 second mark.  Love the kids body and how in each highlight of his that I see, he is down low looking for someone to box out.

http://highschoolsports.al.com/news...down-after-the-half-for-22nd-straight-win/#/0


----------



## TreeTop

Nice.  Good call on the boxing out.  And for a senior in hs, he's got a D-1 frame.  Big boy.


----------



## Bluethunder

Congrats to Brandon!  Also one of the first times I have seen him listed at 6'-8". Lets hope thats legit.

http://madvertiserblogs.com/hssports/


----------



## TreeTop

Looking forward to seeing Brandon suit up for the Sycamores.  If he doesn't red shirt, it'll be interesting to see how he does compared to our other bigs.


----------



## sycamorebacker

http://www.ahsaa.com/Portals/0/Sports Scores/msvalb.html.htm


He didn't play much but did have 6 rebounds in 5 minutes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Former Carver Wolverine Brandon Murphy reports to Indiana State in two weeks @wsfa12news at 6. pic.twitter.com/blUBH6CMnY— Jeff Shearer (@jeff_shearer) July 30, 2014


----------



## Bluethunder

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_119945a9-ca04-5e19-95e3-55f2a2a2c808.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just a FYI, but Brandon plays in his first college football game tomorrow against Mercer.

https://gotigersgo.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=8212

I don't see him in a two deep anywhere but if they blow them out, maybe he'll get some snaps. I saw on a Memphis board he is a walk-on so unsure.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just a FYI, but Brandon plays in his first college football game tomorrow against Mercer.
> 
> https://gotigersgo.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=8212
> 
> I don't see him in a two deep anywhere but if they blow them out, maybe he'll get some snaps. I saw on a Memphis board he is a walk-on so unsure.



Wait? How does he have any eligibility left?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

^ Not sure, but Miles Walker did the same thing when he played on our football team.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Wait? How does he have any eligibility left?



I'm not Joel McMullen, but if you do not redshirt and complete your degree within four years, you can transfer to another school and be immediately eligible provided you're enrolled in a graduate degree program. Greg Paulus of Duke was the first I remember doing this back in 2009 when he went to Syracuse and played QB for a year. 

The Memphis board said he is a walk-on and not on scholarship so if Murph is paying his own way to grad school and trying his hand at football, more power to him. Hope he just remembers he is a Sycamore first.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'm not Joel McMullen, but if you do not redshirt and complete your degree within four years, you can transfer to another school and be immediately eligible provided you're enrolled in a graduate degree program. Greg Paulus of Duke was the first I remember doing this back in 2009 when he went to Syracuse and played QB for a year.
> 
> The Memphis board said he is a walk-on and not on scholarship so if Murph is paying his own way to grad school and trying his hand at football, more power to him. Hope he just remembers he is a Sycamore first.



Okay - that would make sense. Ya - good for him. Just didn’t realize he never redshirted I guess. Seemed like he was here forever.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502058480651448333


----------



## CardLake49

Jason Svoboda said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502058480651448333


That's awesome! Congrats to Big Beefy!


----------



## niklz62

That would be pretty cool if he could get on the roster somewhere or even a practice squad.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'm not Joel McMullen, but if you do not redshirt and complete your degree within four years, you can transfer to another school and be immediately eligible provided you're enrolled in a graduate degree program. *Greg Paulus of Duke was the first I remember doing this back in 2009 when he went to Syracuse and played QB for a year.*
> 
> The Memphis board said he is a walk-on and not on scholarship so if Murph is paying his own way to grad school and trying his hand at football, more power to him. Hope he just remembers he is a Sycamore first.



Sean Tuohy Jr also completed this "feat" - MBB at Loyola (Maryland), SMU football as a XP holder

Congrats to Brandon - pursue that dream!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502105827183890434


----------



## TreeTop

Reminds me of Marcus Pollard a little bit, played basketball at Bradley and then became a fan favorite with the Colts.

Of course, Pollard didn't appear in any movies that I'm aware of.

Way to go Mr. Murphy!


----------

